# Strawberry Peach Wine



## ffemt128 (Jul 13, 2011)

Seeing that Sarah was planning a batch of Strawberry Peach wine, I searched the recipe section. I did not see a recipe for this blend and I was considering giving it a try myseld. I still have about 60+ lbs of berries in the freezer, but I was looking for a recipe and possibly a ratio berry to peach that others have tried in the past.

Thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 13, 2011)

Doug - i just fermented them by themselves - and blended them after backsweetening and adding f-pacs.

I blended 1 gallon of peach to 6 gallons of strawberry. This turned out great - won a few awards for that blend.

I have strawberry going now - just need to get some peaches!!

Froze the berries for a good 4 days - thawed for 2 days - crushed.

I used the Lalvin 71b-1122 yeast and yeast nutrient, added sugar to 1.085, acid to .60, added pectic.

I left the berries in the must until the SG was at 1.005.

I believe a little water - not much though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a batch of strawberry going now that was made with 44 lbs of berries. I was thinking of trying to mix up front, but maybe blending after is the way to go.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 13, 2011)

Doug, I make a "BS Peach Wine" That's 1-2 ea. bananas, 1 lb. strawberries, & 7-8 lbs. peaches, for a 2 gal. batch. One year I used 10 lbs. of peaches & it was "peachier" but I like it the first way. I also have a gal. of strawberry wine from a S.P. starter that I might blend into my BS Peach to kick up the strawberry flavor. Too many options, too much blending, ALL is GOOD! Roy


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Doug! I was going to use the recipe that djrockinsteve had posted in his blog. It looked like a good recipe! (I've also decided to keep the skins on)


----------

